# Gladesmen - 25 Merc



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

'02 2stroke, running 29 mph solo and light, 24 loaded. No tach, but current prop is a trashed 13P aluminum, and sounds like it could rev higher. Compression is less than ideal at 95/100.

Question - I have a SRA3 13P on the way... Am I going to want a 12, or even an 11? Hole shot is not an issue, boat jumps up with an 8hp, I'm looking for best top end and I'm scared the motor won't rev the 13 up high enough to see the speed.

Looking for opinions from anyone with this motor and similar hull, not necessarily a Gmen... Thanks!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Afterhours2 has a gman with a 25 yamaha 2 stroke. Maybe he can help


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Already tried but our prop sizes are different. I'm at a 11 3 blade and he's a 13. Luckily for me, the research was already done on my rig but he really needs a tach to tell if he needs to drop down a pitch size to get more rpm's. As of now, my 4 blade sees better numbers than he's getting with a 3 blade which doesn't make a lot of sense for the OP. One of the reasons I experiment with the cheapo aluminum solas props then buy stainless..


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Afterhours2 has a gman with a 25 yamaha 2 stroke. Maybe he can help


Thanks cut. We've been talking back and forth.

Hopefully my saving grace is that my current prop is 11" dia. or greater, and the dings, large blade area and flat rake have led to poor performance... The PT on the way is 10" dia. with smaller blade faces and aggressive rake which should allow it to rev higher and utilize the big pitch.. In the big scheme of things, I'm only 12% off my target speed, so with a little luck it's not going to take a miracle to get there.


----------



## nmcphail (Jul 17, 2009)

Not the same hull... but here's some info for you.

I ran a 25 Merc on a riveted 14/36 Jon with a fixed jackplate (about 4" of setback). It ran very good with a PT SS 10"x13, I did have a local shop add some cupping.

It ran around 30 loaded 2 people and 30+ by myself. 

If I wanted top speed I'd have to move the pin between 2 holes when empty vs loaded, but you probably won't have that issue with the longer hull.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandalous, I have a Spear 17'6" with a 25 Yam with a PT SRA 12", until I installed a jackplate the motor would now rev up. After adding the jack it now turns 6000. PS: First had the 13" SRA PT and it turned 1000 rpm less. The prop that did run on a stock transom was the Turbo Hot shot 12", but could not raise it higher than 1" above bottom. :-/


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks all. 

Tested a 13" vengeance on Friday... 32.6 solo! Very happy. Can't wait to see what the PT will do.

Nate- I usually bounce between holes 3 and 4 depending if I'm solo or not. I keep 8 gallons and a cooler up front which helps keep things even.

Hoog- boat has a manual plate with probably 4" setback. Nice to have.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandalous,
Great numbers with the props. Wish I was able to get those numbers with my Spear 17.5' Glade x
Your boat must be lighter than 300# to get those gps speed numbers with a stock 25. 
My Jack plate has 5" standoff, it helped with the PT SRA 3 12". Keep the testing going as I am near finished with my 25 Yamaha testing. Next will try a 50 hp evinrude s/s tiller manual and a 40 hp yamaha 2 stroke s/s tiller. See if it is worth using the higher hp motors vs the 25..... :-/


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Sandalous,
> Great numbers with the props. Wish I was able to get those numbers with my Spear 17.5' Glade x
> Your boat must be lighter than 300# to get those gps speed numbers with a stock 25.
> My Jack plate has 5" standoff, it helped with the PT SRA 3 12". Keep the testing going as I am near finished with my 25 Yamaha testing. Next will try a 50 hp evinrude s/s tiller manual and a 40 hp yamaha 2 stroke s/s tiller. See if it is worth using the higher hp motors vs the 25..... :-/


Thanks. I have never weighed my boat, but it's advertised weight is 120#. Hard to believe, but it sure is light. My beam is also about 28" at the transom, so the only parts in the water at 32 mph are the tabs, lower unit and about 2 feet of hull.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandalous,
That skiff you own is no longer in production? Just curious, but it looks great. I did not realize it was only 125#, it would scream with the modded 25 Yamaha. In my mind I thought it was about 250-300# not 125#....


----------



## Sandalous (Oct 30, 2013)

> Sandalous,
> That skiff you own is no longer in production? Just curious, but it looks great. I did not realize it was only 125#, it would scream with the modded 25 Yamaha. In my mind I thought it was about 250-300# not 125#....


EC does not make the Gladesmen anymore. This is the Kevlar hull... Not sure how much heavier the standard glass is. 

Fished a few days with the SRA 13P so far and love it. I don't have a tach, but the motor screams WFO at 32 mph. She feels and sounds like she has the RPMs to swing a 14P solo, but I'm not going to pursue that at the moment.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

The Tiny Tac is cheap and is very easy to install, also a hour meter. I thought I could tell the rpm until installing the Tiny Tac. No electrical connections, just one wire wrapped around a spark plug wire for installation.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> > Sandalous,
> > That skiff you own is no longer in production? Just curious, but it looks great. I did not realize it was only 125#, it would scream with the modded 25 Yamaha. In my mind I thought it was about 250-300# not 125#....
> 
> 
> ...





Average weight of a Gladesmen was 250lbs completed or less as we use to change the lay-up based on a customers needs. 
If kev/carbon was used it would drop the completed weight by an average of 20%…

120lbs was a lodge style ( no cap ) and we built a few of those. We also still have the infused epoxy/carbon Gladesmen we made years ago that weighed 70lbs! 
Speeds with a 15hp and tabs/TNT was on average 23mph was a perfect set-up. I remember your Gladesmen as it had a tele-scoping poling platform and we only did 5-8 of those so your is indeed rare


----------

